# Helmets with Integrated Light Mounts



## kickinchicken (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello,

I'm surprised at the lack of abundance of helmets with integrated light mounts. In any case...

Here's a list of what I've found:


Smith Forefront
Bell Super
Lazer Oasiz
Lazer Revolution
Kask Rex

Can anyone recommend anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Kali Maya! I haven't used the light mount, but the helmet is great.


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

The Kali Protectives light/camera mount is not only easy to use. It has a break a way safety feature. In the event of a crash it can pop off.


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

The new Maya does not have the accessory mount. We opted to choose ventilation instead. Take a look at 2016 Maya's or the Lunati and Interceptor models. All include our life time crash replacement!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Giro Montaro has a removable GoPro mount.

Ive had one for a few months now. The mount is 'decent' but the helmet is awesome.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Bontrager Lithos.


----------



## AndyDUK71 (Dec 3, 2016)

Endura MT500 works great with my exposure joystick ornament diablo ! It also comes with a go pro mount designed to snap off in a crash ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kickinchicken (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for all the replies everyone! And thanks for the update on Kali models. I was wondering about that when I checked the site. I'll update with my decision!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> Bontrager Lithos.


Yep. Gopro style removable mount included. It's a big helmet, and seems to run small, but I like mine.


----------



## sox45 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have and am about to replace a Bell Super 2 (had an accident and it's almost 5 years old) and I loved this helmet. I could not find a good price for this same helmet so I am trying out the Lazer revolution (without full face mask) which looks really nice and seems to have roughly the same head coverage. Both have a go-pro mount which I never used but I would like to eventually mount a light for night riding. The revolution helmet is in route and I will try and do a review when I get it and a few rides done wearing it.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Reviving this thread for current models offered with an integrated light mount. I had the older Kali Maya with the integrated mount and like it alot, but its getting a bit long in the tooth and I want to replace it. 

I use a light and motion urban light with the rubber strap mount. I would prefer a mount near the top of the head, so the weight is balanced, the Kali is further forward than I would like, but its workable. What are my options in March 2020? Im not seeing much with my searches.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Bontrager Rally MIPS


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Bontrager Rally MIPS looks great, but that says its only compatible with GoPro and Bontrager lights, and I need a mount like this, for a light and motion urban light with the rubber strap:

EDIT: Looks like I can purchase a "go pro" style adapter from light and motion that will work. It replaces the rubber strap. Hopefully this will be lower profile as well.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

This makes sense and is an option I'd like to see as well on high quality helmets.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I have two of the Bontrager helmets and *love* the integrated-yet-removeable light mounts.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, all. Leaning toward the Bontrager Rally (are there other Bontragers) with the magnetic mount and the light and motion adapter.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

The Bell Sixer has a go pro style mount. I like that it is on the top of the helmet so the weight of the light is more balanced on my head and doesn't cause the helmet to slide down


----------

